# Motivated by promise to mother, Trail Blazers' Damian Lillard will graduate from college



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> He did it for his mother. At least that was the original motivation.
> 
> In the end, Damian Lillard decided he also wanted to earn a college degree for himself, decided it would be important to make himself a role model for Oakland children with dreams of following in his footsteps.
> 
> ...


http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/i...by_promise_to_mother_trail_blazers_damia.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's actually kinda funny. Can't forget to tell your mom, man.


----------

